# Help with a Problem connecting to this site



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Starting this evening I cannot get this site to open when I am using IE through Comcast. I have just been switched from RR to Comcast and have never had trouble like this before. I can open this web site using AOL but when I try using Comcast it comes up page not aval. I called Comcast and they say the problem is not with them, even though it is happening on all 3 computers. I have tried unhooking the router and going straight through the modem but no luck. Can anyone help me here. There are 3 sites I cannot get to open. This one, DBStalk and AVS forums all of which I browse every day. I hate AOL and only keep it for my wife but right now it is the only option I have. 

Thx in advance.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

I am also having the same problem with Comcast. I fixed it by changing my DNS server settings to use 4.2.2.1 as a DNS server. It looks like Comcast is having trouble with their DNS servers.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Seattle said:


> I am also having the same problem with Comcast. I fixed it by changing my DNS server settings to use 4.2.2.1 as a DNS server. It looks like Comcast is having trouble with their DNS servers.


Thank You that seems to have fixed it. I changed the setting in the Netgear router, and pages open. What is weird I went and uncheck the button that said use this DNS server, cleared the box and checked auto use IP DNS and reset router and it is still on 4.2.2.1 Pages load fine now Thx again


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, sorry to say I can not control their DNS, but our settings are correct for our DNS records everyone would have an issue.

I do find it interesting that the 3 sites you mention I operate. Two are in the same IP range but the otehr i on a totally different network...

AVS = 216.66.21.33
TC = 216.66.21.38
DBSTalk = 67.19.74.172

Pondering.

And I LOVE IT when they say it is not on their end and you can just change DNS servers and all is well. 

My chess is maybe they changed they DNS IP and that 4.2.2.1 is the new one or something.


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

redram38 said:


> Thank You that seems to have fixed it. I changed the setting in the Netgear router, and pages open. What is weird I went and uncheck the button that said use this DNS server, cleared the box and checked auto use IP DNS and reset router and it is still on 4.2.2.1 Pages load fine now Thx again


Glad to hear that worked for you. 4.2.2.1 is not a new DNS server for Comcast.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

Also seems like my speed is somewhat better. It was good before but a little faster now. I did some reading 0n the DNS issue and seems comcast has had quite a few issues with this. The two support techs sure acted like it was something new and really weird. Thx for all the help.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I can get on here with no problems, but AVS has been hit-or-miss all day. Changing to 4.2.2.1 did not help.


----------



## redram38 (Apr 17, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> I can get on here with no problems, but AVS has been hit-or-miss all day. Changing to 4.2.2.1 did not help.


Same here with AVS I think they were having server problems, and when I got home I switched back to comcast dns to check it out and it now works, for how long is anyones guess. AVS is ok as I type


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I spoke to and explained my acess problems to a friend of mine who is an executive in Comcast's corporate executive offices in Oak Brook--I go to him whenever I have technical issues--and he did explain that they were having a "semi-major" network problem that was causing my troubles. Seems to be fixed now.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Unrelated...We were having issues on AVS. So we killed all access why we worked on it.


----------

